
US cripples Iran’s military command and control systems - trfflhntr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/with-trumps-approval-pentagon-launched-cyber-strikes-against-iran/2019/06/22/250d3740-950d-11e9-b570-6416efdc0803_story.html
======
nkozyra
I really have a hard time believing anything anymore. How much of any of this
really happened? Is this all just an information game?

Trump's M.O. is using these self aggrandizing anecdotes to convey success when
there is nothing under the surface. The media is feckless; skeptical when
convenient, subservient when the war drums have been banged.

What really happened with the drone? What really happened with the response?
Where are the receipts?!

